# Need urgent reply please re wisdom teeth



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi i am 38weeks pregnant with twins and am due to be induced tomorrow morning. Both my wisdom teeth at the top have decided to come through further and i am in agony!!   Is there anything i can take/do/buy to help?? I am really struggling to eat and i plan to breast feed so i need to make sure i am eating properly, which i am not at the mo.

Please help-i can only buy something today so a early reply would be much appreciated

Kind regards

Willow xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Willow,

Really sorry to hear about the teeth causing problems. I hope that you contacted someone for advice today? If you ever have any urgent healthcare questions/issues then you do need to contact your own healthcare team asap (FF is moderated by volunteers and we are not able to monitor the boards 24/7).

In the immediate term then simple analgesia such as paracetamol and ibuprofen is the only option (sucking ice cubes/lollies might help to numb the gums too). By the sounds of things then you may need something stronger but you'd need to see GP/dentist about that to get something prescribed. If you haven't already then you'll need to get to dentist as soon as you can after delivery if the teeth are still causing problems, as you'd need to ensure they aren't impacting.

Hope things settle down asap and that everything goes well tomorrow     You'll be a mummy of two!!!
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

